# Output oddities



## Ashermusic (May 25, 2018)

As you can see I have created five sets of stereo outputs in Kontakt, but when I try to assign the second instrument in the multi to anything other than stereo 1 it does not give me that option. Anyone know why?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 25, 2018)

Weird, never saw that happen.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 25, 2018)

Surprisingly, it's the same here. But when you pick "create separate master output channel", at least it does create one that shows up in the output menu, and that one works.


----------



## Levitanus (May 25, 2018)

or just press the ! button


----------



## geronimo (May 26, 2018)

It's work fine at home after click on the various Mic /Mixes .









Maybe set the Audio part of Kontakt in the right direction (Soundcard or Aggregate Device) ...


----------



## Light and Sound (May 26, 2018)

It depends on how the developer programmed their outputs. If they programmed it to rebuild the list whenever it's clicked, it will update instantly. If they do it on the build (ie on pgs changed) then it will require a kontakt restart/refresh via the ! symbol, or just setting up kontakt prior to loading the instrument.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 26, 2018)

Sure, but what Jay is asking about is in the area that is not under script jurisdiction, which is the instrument header.

In any case, directly after adding new outputs in Outputs panel, you gotta restart Kontakt's engine by pressing "!", and in some hosts even reload Kontakt instance for the outputs to stick.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 26, 2018)

I di that and no matter which library I choose it is the same. The outputs are there but Kontakt won't let me assign an instrument to anything but stereo 1.

Are there prefs to trash or how do I get an original Kontakt installer? All Native Access gives me are updaters.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 26, 2018)

So reloading Kontakt instance after you set up outputs doesn't help? Hmmm. Could be an AU related issue in that case.


----------



## fiestared (May 26, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> So reloading Kontakt instance after you set up outputs doesn't help? Hmmm. Could be an AU related issue in that case.


I suggest a name for the bug : the "Jaybug"


----------



## Ashermusic (May 26, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> So reloading Kontakt instance after you set up outputs doesn't help? Hmmm. Could be an AU related issue in that case.



If so, why also in standalone?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 26, 2018)

You didn't mention it also happens there. That's fairly weird then... Dunno, never happens here.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 26, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> You didn't mention it also happens there. That's fairly weird then... Dunno, never happens here.



ED, how can I do a clean reinstall of Kontakt?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 26, 2018)

https://support.native-instruments....Software-and-Drivers-from-a-Mac-OS-X-Computer

Us Windows guys just get an uninstaller which takes care of everything straight up. So much about stuff being simple on Mac.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 26, 2018)

But how- do I get a Kontakt installer? When I go to Native Access it only show me updaters and if I run an updater after deleting that stuff, it won't accept it.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 26, 2018)

Hmmm after you do the above uninstall procedure you should be able to install Kontakt from scratch within NA...


----------



## Paul SAS (May 26, 2018)

I couldn't update Kontakt a while ago (Yeah, I guess I stayed too long on 5.52 for developing) and NI support sent me a registry uninstall tool and after executing that Kontakt showed up as "not installed" in Native Access. And then I could simply reinstall it


----------



## EvilDragon (May 26, 2018)

That's for Windows, tho, not Mac.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 27, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Hmmm after you do the above uninstall procedure you should be able to install Kontakt from scratch within NA...




OK I will give that a try and report back.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 27, 2018)

Nope, ED, I did all that and here is Kontakt in standalone.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 27, 2018)

Honestly dunno. Works just fine over here. Perhaps it's time to hand it over to NI support?


----------



## Ashermusic (May 27, 2018)

Already reached out to them.


----------



## robh (Jun 1, 2018)

Are you on Kontakt 5.8? You mentioned in another post you may roll back.
It's not happening here running Kontakt 5.7.3
EDIT: I'm on a Mac
Rob


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 1, 2018)

I checked in 5.8 and it's fine here.


----------

